
Bob Hoover Barrel Roll - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9pvG_ZSnCc
======
eesmith
And here's Tex Johnston's famous 1G barrel roll of a 707 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KNbKFMBsQE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KNbKFMBsQE)
.

